
Leaked Border Force document has detailed insights into issues of Day 1 No Deal - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/faisalislam/status/1087819499447992321
======
DyslexicAtheist
sorry I should have linked to this URL from last tweet instead:
[https://news.sky.com/story/degradation-of-border-security-
un...](https://news.sky.com/story/degradation-of-border-security-under-no-
deal-brexit-warns-uk-border-force-11614725)

